# Big NZ Red Stag Down!



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

My dad headed to the north island on Thursday. Hadn't heard from him since he left. Last night I was at a wedding and had 10 missed text messages and knew something was up. I was really pumped to open the messages and see the following pictures. I couldn't be happier for him.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

WOW!!
CONGRATS to your Dad


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice one!

Which outfitter did he use?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Awesome!!!......I was headed there year before last but health issues got me.....huge congrats!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Red Stag, congrats to your Dad!


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Cutter said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Which outfitter did he use?


Can't remember but ill post it once he gets back to the states.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats to your dad! 
Will he be chasing any tahr or chamois?


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Got a message last night that he also smoked a nice chocolate fallow


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Giant Stag, Congrats to your Dad


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

bluefin said:


> Congrats to your dad!
> Will he be chasing any tahr or chamois?


I don't think so but he still has 3 days of hunting and I wouldn't put anything passed him. Ha.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Your POPs is moking them in NZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COngrats. Nice placement!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man that Stag is a toad!!!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Amazing. That is high on my bucket list. Congrats to your dad!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome animals there. Tell your dad congratulations!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

WOW!!!!

Awesome... Tell him congrats.

John


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i can't wait to hear some stories!


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Studddddd!!!!!


----------



## TexasRanger (Apr 13, 2006)

Awesome!!! I'm going may 2nd with wanganui safaris. Waiting to hear what outfitter he is with


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow what did that stag score? He's huge. Congrats


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome ... 400"+ for sure ... ! Congrats to your ole man ... !


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Cabela said:


> Wow what did that stag score? He's huge. Congrats


He isn't back yet but will be back in the states tomorrow at some point. Haven't heard a score yet.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

GWalk said:


> Awesome!!! I'm going may 2nd with wanganui safaris. Waiting to hear what outfitter he is with


They were near Taupo, NZ. North Island. I'm 99% sure that isn't the outfitter he went with. Ill know more in the coming days.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love hunting Red Deer. I was fortunate to take one in Freer last year. He was big & stunning. 

Your Dad's is very nice. Those Red Deer are heart stopping encounters.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Last 15 minutes of the last day he stuck this management stag with his guides crossbow at 63 yards.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Just heard that the official score was 431 3/8" on the muy grande. Not that score was what he was worried about but it certainly is a nice stag.


----------



## TildenHunter (Jan 14, 2011)

Cutter said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Which outfitter did he use?


Wildside Hunting Safaris


----------

